# SECOND CHANCES



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

http://tinyurl.com/kzrof57

How far would you go to uncover the truth? Nathan King lost his wife a year ago. He thought he'd come to terms with her death. However, when he sees her in a crowded airport, he knows his world will never be the same again.

What would you do if you discovered your entire life was a lie? When a man approaches Paige Kendall and claims to be her husband, she thinks he must be joking. But when he produces photographs and shares details of her past that she knows no one else could possibly know, she is forced to question everything she believes.

Together they set off on a perilous adventure to find out what really happened to Nathan's wife and discover who Paige really is. Every answer brings them a step closer to the truth, a step closer to danger, and a step closer to finding the answer to the ultimate question: Are there such things as second chances?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KL --------------------------

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

got my first review on Amazon *happy dance*


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Bumping and happy to announce that Second Chances received its 3rd 5-star review today!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

another week, another bump 

Amazon.com    4 reviews 4.5* average
Amazon.co.uk  1 review 5*


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Back to the top of the board you go!!! (for a few minutes anyway   )

Happy Monday everyone....  yeah I know, but I try and start off the week positive, usually works until at least Monday night...okay afternoon ... -ish


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

New week, new bump  

also have a new 4 star review on Amazon  

thanks everyone, have a great week


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

bumping for a new week. If you haven't seen the new Captain America yet, I highly recommend it...then read my book of course.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Spotlighted on Examiner.com  [URL=http://www.examiner.com/article/book-spotlight-second-chances-by-k-l-phelps]http://www.examiner.com/article/book-spotlight-second-chances-by-k-l-phelps [/url]


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Remember, if you have Amazon Prime, you can borrow my books for free!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Pick up my book and a slab of bacon, because everything is better with bacon!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Received a new 4 Star review on amazon.com "Do I recommend it. Yes, absolutely. I was caught up in it from the first page to the last page"


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Have Kindle Prime or Kindle Unlimited? Read for free!


----------

